# 2006 vs 2012 (SEAOC Vol 1 Code App Examples)



## dawg2k00l (Sep 7, 2016)

Hello All,

I plan on taking the SE exam in Apr 2017.  I have all the codes and multiple references which other engineers have recommended I take with me to the exam and study from.  Included in my references, I have the 2006 SEAOC / IBC Structural/Seismic Design Manual Vol 1 Code Application Examples.  A lot of engineers have recommended this reference but the most recent version of it (2012).  Are are any significant things I should be aware of when studying from a 2006 reference vs. buying a 2012 version?


----------



## David Connor SE (Sep 8, 2016)

I used the 2006 version of the manual to study for the SE when it was based on IBC 2009, but there was not a big difference between them because both referenced ASCE 7-05.  IBC 2012 and the Manual now references ASCE 7-10 and there are some differences between it and ASCE 7-05, including the chapter and section numbering. Using the 2006 manual is better than nothing, but I would spend the $60-$70 and get the 2012 edition. The time saved trying to find different section references alone would be worth it. That, and it is a very good book.


----------



## VTBridge (Sep 8, 2016)

You may want to wait until November though in case they change IBC to 2015 (ACI318, ACI530, AISI S-100 are all referenced so will change too). ASCE7 will still be 2010 (next version is 2016 and isn't quite released). Here's the link to the latest available in October. http://shop.iccsafe.org/2015-ibc-seaoc-structural-seismic-design-manual-volume-1-code-application-examples-1.html


----------



## David Connor SE (Sep 8, 2016)

Sorry dawg. I thought your post said you were taking the exam this October. If you are waiting until April then wait until the SE exam code standards are released per VTBridge's post above.


----------



## dawg2k00l (Sep 9, 2016)

Thank you VTBridge and David for your input.


----------

